# resolv.conf leer

## pieter_parker

was koennte der grund dafuer sein das die dns server nicht in der resolv.conf datei bleiben ?

----------

## Vaarsuvius

nicht so viele informationen auf einmal bitte    :Rolling Eyes: 

naja ein grund koennte zum beispiel sein, dass du dhcp nutzt und die "nodns" option nicht kennst...

----------

## pieter_parker

nein, habe kein dhcp

habe ppp und dnsmasq installiert

nach einem /etc/init.d/net.ppp restart

steht in der resolv.conf datei nur noch "# Generated by net-scripts for interface ppp0"

----------

## Vaarsuvius

na dann zeig doch mal dein /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## pieter_parker

```

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.222 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

config_eth1=( "192.168.1.9 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth1"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp0="...."

password_ppp0="...."

pppd_ppp0=(

        "updetach"

        "defaultroute"

        "usepeerdns"

          )

```

so sieht meine /etc/conf.d/net datei aus

----------

## Vaarsuvius

da steht doch "usepeerdns"

das ueberschreibt dir deine resolv.conf jedesmal wenn du net.ppp0 neustartest.

----------

## pieter_parker

ja, ueberschreibt sie mit den von isp zugewiesenen dns servern, die aber nicht in der resolv.conf landen !

:edit

im syslog sehe ich :

```

May  1 20:37:05 router pppd[17295]: primary   DNS address 195.50.140.178

May  1 20:37:05 router pppd[17295]: secondary DNS address 195.50.140.114

```

nur warum werden die nicht in die resolv.conf datei geschrieben ?

----------

## pieter_parker

```

May  1 20:44:45 router dnsmasq[10571]: no servers found in /etc/resolv.conf, will retry

```

woran liegt das ?

----------

## c_m

wenn du eh die vom privider nimmst trag sie doch einfach statisch in die resolv.conf ein  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

@pieter_parker:

kann es sein, dass du net-dns/resolvconf-gentoo installier hast und /etc/resolv.conf kein Symlink ist? Ich hatte schon mal das Problem mit diesem Paket.

----------

## pieter_parker

```

emerge --search resolvconf-gentoo

Searching...

[ Results for search key : resolvconf-gentoo ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  net-dns/resolvconf-gentoo

      Latest version available: 1.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 5 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description:   A framework for managing DNS information

      License:       GPL-2

```

```

ls -Al resolv.conf

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20  3. Dez 17:23 resolv.conf -> /etc/ppp/resolv.conf

```

fest eintragen waere eine idee, nur wenn ich schon die moeglichkeit habe die vom isp zugewiesenen zuverwenden will ich diese option auch nutzen, oder wenn es nicht moeglich ist dann wenigstens verstehen warum das nicht moeglich ist

----------

## mv

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ls -Al resolv.conf
> ...

 

Müsste der Link nicht nach /etc/resolvconf/nochwas gehen?

Aber angeblich ist resolvconf-gentoo ohnehin bald obsolet, und man sollte auf openresolv umsteigen.

----------

## pieter_parker

was bedeutet

```

# Generated by net-scripts for interface ppp0

```

?

----------

## mv

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> was bedeutet
> 
> ```
> 
> # Generated by net-scripts for interface ppp0
> ...

 

Das steht in /etc/ppp/resolv.conf? Und zusätzlich ist /etc/resolv.conf ein Link darauf? Falls ja, ist das nicht gut: Das deutet darauf hin, dass die net-scripts (also der zugehörige Teil des Baselayouts) die /etc/resolv.conf mit diesem Kommentar überschreiben nachdem ppp0 den korrekten Nameserver nach /etc/ppp/resolv.conf geschrieben hat.

Wie ist es mit dem Datum: Wird /etc/ppp/resolv.conf erneut mit diesem Kommentar nach Ausführen von 

```
/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 stop ; sleep 5 ; rm /etc/ppp/resolv.conf ; /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start
```

 überschrieben?

----------

## pieter_parker

ich habe festgestellt das ppp gleich nachdem die verbindung hergestellt wurde die beiden dns server in die resolv.conf schreibt, aber kurz darauf sind sie daraus wieder verschwunden und es steht nur noch "# Generated by net-scripts for interface ppp0 | in der resolv.conf

----------

## mv

Das klingt für mich nach einem Bug in baselayout-1. Da ich aber schon lange baselayout-2 benutze, kann ich dazu nichts sagen.

Vielleicht solltest Du auch bereits umsteigen.

Alternativ (oder zusätzlich) kannst Du ja mal openresolv emergen und /etc/resolv.conf davon verwalten lassen (also den alten Symlink entfernen): Dann besteht nicht mehr das Problem, dass außer ppp irgendein Script schreibend auf /etc/ppp/resolv.conf zugreifen will.

----------

## pieter_parker

```

emerge --search baselayout

Searching...

[ Results for search key : baselayout ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  sys-apps/baselayout

      Latest version available: 1.12.11.1

      Latest version installed: 1.12.11.1

      Size of files: 217 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description:   Filesystem baselayout and init scripts

      License:       GPL-2

```

ist die neuste version, gibt es eine noch neuere andere bessere ?

----------

## Finswimmer

```
$eix baselayout

[I] sys-apps/baselayout

     Available versions:  [P]1.11.15-r3 1.12.11.1 (~)1.12.12 (~)2.0.0 {bootstrap build static unicode}

     Installed versions:  2.0.0(17:06:06 16.04.2008)(-build)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Filesystem baselayout and init scripts

```

Entweder emerge --search zeigt nur stable Pakete an (du bist  nicht auf testing?) oder dein Tree ist sehr veraltet.

Tobi

----------

## mv

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> ist die neuste version, gibt es eine noch neuere andere bessere?

 

baselayout-2 + openrc ist auf dem Wege dabei, stable zu werden. Wenn Du noch nichts davon gehört hast, solltest Du - für den Fall, dass Du es installieren willst - unbedingt den zugehörigen Migration-Guide durchlesen, da sich doch einiges geändert hat.

----------

## pieter_parker

nein, ich bin nicht auf testing

auf meinem alten router lief es ja auch ohne dem neuen baselayout, nur habe ich von ihm die config dateien nicht mehr

wie kann ich es mit dem alten baselayout hinbekommen das es funktioniert ?

----------

## pieter_parker

auch auf einem anderen computer habe ich das problem das der dns server den ich in etc/resolv.conf eingetragen habe nach einem reboot verschwunden ist

es steht dort auch wieder nur "# Generated by net-scripts for interface eth0"

warum ist das so ?

was muss ich tun damit die dns server nicht staendig aus der resolv.conf geloescht werden ????

-

----------

## pieter_parker

wenn ich die dns server mit

dns_servers=( "1.2.3.4" "5.6.7.8" )

in die etc/conf.d/net datei schreibe

und das eth restarte, funktioniert es, dann stehen beide dns server in der etc/resolv.conf

aber wie loese ich das am router ?

ich will das die vom isp zugewiesenen dns server in die etc/resolv.conf geschrieben werden und auch dort stehen bleiben! - wie geht das ?

-

----------

## pieter_parker

was muss ich tun damit die vom isp zugewiesenen dnsserver die der pppd in die /etc/resolv.conf schreibt dort nicht staendig wieder rausgeloescht werden ???

----------

## pieter_parker

fragezeichen

----------

## pieter_parker

zwei fragezeichen

----------

## mv

Sieht wohl so aus, als wenn hier keiner mehr baselayout-1 nutzt...

----------

## Finswimmer

http://www.adsl4linux.serverwelten.de/faq/index.php?aktion=artikel&rubrik=005&id=32&lang=de

hilft dir evtl.

Tobi

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

meine Konfiguration:

```

walther@swalther ~ $ eix baselayout

[I] sys-apps/baselayout

     Available versions:  1.11.15-r3 1.12.11.1 ~1.12.12 ~2.0.0 {bootstrap build static unicode}

     Installed versions:  1.12.11.1(22:15:20 10.03.2008)(unicode -bootstrap -build -static)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Filesystem baselayout and init scripts

walther@swalther ~ $ eix net-dialup/ppp

[I] net-dialup/ppp

     Available versions:  2.4.4-r14 ~2.4.4-r15 {activefilter atm dhcp eap-tls gtk ipv6 mppe-mppc pam radius}

     Installed versions:  2.4.4-r14(00:28:45 12.03.2008)(gtk ipv6 pam -activefilter -atm -dhcp -eap-tls -mppe-mppc -radius)

     Homepage:            http://www.samba.org/ppp

     Description:         Point-to-Point Protocol (PPP)

walther@swalther ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="/dev/ttyUSB0" # Hier das genutze Device eintragen

username_ppp0='eplus' # Username und Passwort spielen bei den meisten Anbietern

password_ppp0='gprs' # keine Rolle, da über die SIM-Karte abgerechnet wird

pppd_ppp0=(

 "debug"

 "defaultroute"

 "ipcp-accept-remote"

 "ipcp-accept-local"

 "lock"

 "460800"

 "modem crtscts"

 "usepeerdns"

)

chat_ppp0=(

 'ABORT' 'BUSY'

 'ABORT' 'ERROR'

 'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER'

 'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER'

 'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE'

 'ABORT' 'Invalid Login'

 'ABORT' 'Login incorrect'

 'TIMEOUT' '1'

 '' 'ATZ'

 'OK' 'AT&F'

 'OK' 'ATE1'

 'OK' 'AT+CPIN?'

 'CPIN: READY-AT+CPIN=XXXX-OK' 'AT+COPS?' # Hier ggf. die PIN eintragen

 'OK' 'AT_OPSYS=3,2' # Je nach Präferenz anpassen

 'OK' 'AT+CSQ'

 'OK' 'AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.eplus.de","0.0.0.0"'

 'TIMEOUT' '60'

 'OK' 'ATD*99#'

 'CONNECT' ''

 'TIMEOUT' '5'

 '~--' ''

)

walther@swalther ~ $ cat /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 212.23.97.2

nameserver 212.23.97.3

```

Es geht alles, auch die Übernahme der DNS Server und ich habe kein resolvconf-gentoo installiert.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## mv

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Es geht alles, auch die Übernahme der DNS Server und ich habe kein resolvconf-gentoo installiert.

 

Aber Du hast sicherlich nicht /etc/resolv.conf als Link auf /etc/ppp/resolv.conf gesetzt.

In dem Fall wird das Script /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/40-dns.sh die Konfiguration kopieren, also ist das Verhalten nicht verwunderlich.

Aber das erklärt nicht, weshalb bei pieter_parker der Inhalt von /etc/resolv.conf irgendwann nochmals überschrieben wird (vor allem, wenn dies vorher nicht der Fall war).

Möglicherweise liegt noch irgendein veraltetes Script in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d, das nicht zum aktuellen net-dialup-ppp gehört?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ich hab jetzt nicht direkt nachgesehe, ob es sich um einen Link handelt. Für michh war es in diesem Fall eher bedeutend, zu zeigen, dass es noch Leute gibt, die mit Baselayout 1.x arbeiten und keine Probleme haben mit der resolv.conf.

Möglicherweise fährt ja irgendein Script für die normalen Netzwerkkarten dazwischen. Da ich hauptsächlich mit Bridges und ifplugd arbeite, sind die eigentlichen Karten zwar gestartet, aber das Bridgeinterface noch nicht. Vielleicht könnte es damit zusammenhängen.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## pieter_parker

ob ich nun per ip-up script "cp /etc/ppp/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf" mache oder "echo "nameserver $DNS1" >> /etc/resolv.conf" mache, jedes mal wird die resolv.conf ueberschireben, das ist sehr nervig alle 24h von hand selbst die dns server wieder einzutragen

welches programm schreibt in die resolv.conf ? laesst sich das nicht abstellen? oder das programm loeschen das mir immer reinschreibt?

"# Generated by net-scripts for interface ppp0" steht immer in der resolv.conf drin, wo liegt dieses net-script ?????? vielleicht ist ja mit geholfen es zuloeschen

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *bbgermany wrote:*   Es geht alles, auch die Übernahme der DNS Server und ich habe kein resolvconf-gentoo installiert. 
> 
> Aber Du hast sicherlich nicht /etc/resolv.conf als Link auf /etc/ppp/resolv.conf gesetzt.
> 
> In dem Fall wird das Script /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/40-dns.sh die Konfiguration kopieren, also ist das Verhalten nicht verwunderlich.
> ...

 

auch wenn ich den link nach /etc/ppp/resolv.conf wegnehme, keine veraenderung

nein, in etc/ppp/ip-up.d/ liegt weiter nichts

|

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi pieter!

Also wenn ich das Problem richtig überschaut hab.. hilft dir die Lösung, das ganze FEST in deine /etc/resolv.conf einzutragen immer noch.

Dieses net-script worüber du dich wundest ist /etc/init.d/net.X mit dem du dein Netzwerk-Device startest und stoppst... daher wäre es nicht gut das zu Löschen ;)

Ich würde einfach der Empfehlung weiter oben in disem  Thread nachgehen...:

 *Vaarsuvius wrote:*   

> da steht doch "usepeerdns"
> 
> das ueberschreibt dir deine resolv.conf jedesmal wenn du net.ppp0 neustartest.

 

Also "usepeerdns" aus deiner /etc/conf.d/net rausnehmen oder Auskommentieren. Und den Names-Server Statisch eintragen. Man muss ja auch nicht unbedingt den von seinem Provider verwenden, sondern kann einfach einen anderen nehmen ;)

 *Quote:*   

> Liste frei verwendbarer DNS-Server
> 
> Die folgenden Nameserver können als Ersatz der Provider-eigenen Nameserver verwendet werden (zum Zeitpunkt der Erstellung dieser Liste, keine Garantie wie lange sie frei verfügbar sind)
> 
>     * 204.152.184.76 (f.6to4-servers.net, ISC, USA)
> ...

 

Quelle

Grüße!

----------

## mv

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Dieses net-script worüber du dich wundest ist /etc/init.d/net.X mit dem du dein Netzwerk-Device startest und stoppst... daher wäre es nicht gut das zu Löschen ;)

 

...und das ist eben vermutlich der Bug - das hat nichts an /etc/resolv.conf rumzufummeln, weil das Aufgabe von resolvconf bzw. /etc/init.d/ip.up.d ist.

 *Quote:*   

> Also "usepeerdns" aus deiner /etc/conf.d/net rausnehmen oder Auskommentieren.

 

Schlechte Empfehlung. Erstens ist es Aufgabe des Providers, den Nameserver bereitzustellen. Einen anderen aufgrund eines technischen Bugs der Distribution zu benutzen, ist ja wohl keine ernsthafte Alternative (wenn man weltanschauliche Gründe hat, den Nameserver des Providers zu vermeiden, ist das eine andere Sache, aber technische Gründe sollten nicht gelten).

Zweitens wird dies das Problem auch nicht lösen, denn laut Problembeschreibung macht "usepeerdns" macht ja genau das, was es soll: /etc/resolv.conf richtig upzugraden. Das Problem ist, dass danach nochmals die /etc/resolv.conf überschrieben wird. Man müsste sich vermutlich /etc/init.d/net.* genau anschauen, warum dieser Bug besteht, aber da es ja inzwischen de facto baselayout-2 gibt, habe ich keine Lust dazu, einen Bug in einem obsoleten Script zu suchen.

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist mir noch eingefallen: Es könnte noch ein /etc/init.d-script sein, das von net* abhängt. Diese werden nämlich ebenfalls von /etc/init.d/net.* nach Verbindungsaufbau gestartet (zumindest in baselayout-2), wenn sie im Runlevel stehen. Kandidaten findet man mit 

```
grep "need.*net" /etc/init.d/*
```

Als workaround kann man natürlich selbst ein init-Script schreiben, das man in das Runlevel aufnimmt und das von "need net.ppp0" abhängt, und nichts anderes macht, als /etc/ppp/resolv.conf nach /etc/resolv.conf zu kopieren - und dann hoffen, dass dieses nach dem "buggy" Script aufgerufen wird.

----------

